# How would you suggest I set up my training so that I work all of my muscle fibers?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: I read your article on Ironmag regarding the different muscle fiber types, and enjoyed it very much! How would you suggest I go about setting up my training so that I work all of my fibers? Answer: I’m glad you liked my article. The most effective way I have found to set up a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

